# Injections and Toilets



## MCH (Nov 16, 2009)

I was out with a friend who is a nurse. (She is type 2 and has recently started on insulin.)

We were talking about injecting and she said she would not inject in a toilet because it is so unhygenic as someone else could easily flush a toilet while your needle is exposed. 

I know it sounds daft now, but I hadn't even thought about this. I have always kind of assumed that as long as the toilet looked fairly clean it wasn't a major problem - now all I can think about is all the germs floating about in the air.


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 16, 2009)

Hmm ignorance is bliss!!

Cheers for the heads up I will re think my public house backside injections from now on!


----------



## rachelha (Nov 16, 2009)

had not thought of that myself either.  I always get told off for injecting through my clothes rather than going to the toilets and doing it properly.  That image is not going to help.


----------



## Pigeon (Nov 16, 2009)

Hmm, hadn't thought about that aspect of it! I did hear once that whenever a toilet is flushed an aerosol of particles from the toilet is thrown up into the air, so it's not recommended to keep your toothbrush near the loo at home either.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hmmm, that is actually the precise reason I will not inject in a toilet inless forced to!!! Yet, this is only because of threads brought up here time and time again. Before I joined here (and not all that long ago!) I used to inject in a toilet without any qualms whatsoever!!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 16, 2009)

Injecting in toilets should be banned.  It is so unhygenic and potentially bad with all those disgusting germs.

I would have never ever injected Jessica in a toilet/bathroom area.  Stuff anyone who says something.   I know I'm talking about injecting a child and I have no idea how you all feel doing it to yourself.  I think, that knowing my attitude to most things these days I would inject in public and stuff everyone else.  

I did occasionally do it through Jessica's leggings.


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2009)

This is the point of view from some one who does not inject just 2 points

1/ sometimes the need to inject takes over from the surroundings you do it in ?? just an opinion
2/ if a child is seen in a car with its mum injecting nobody thinks a thing or do they? but if someone in there 20's was seen in the toilet injecting would people jump to all sorts on conclusions?? and of course the clenliness of the toilet is key i guess , sometimes toilets are so dirty i would not even use it to wee in never mind inject


----------



## katie (Nov 16, 2009)

Adrienne, i'm more embarrassed about applying make-up in public than injecting.  Seriously, I never apply make-up when i'm out, but I always do my injection


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 16, 2009)

steff09 said:


> This is the point of view from some one who does not inject just 2 points
> 
> 1/ sometimes the need to inject takes over from the surroundings you do it in ?? just an opinion
> 2/ if a child is seen in a car with its mum injecting nobody thinks a thing or do they? but if someone in there 20's was seen in the toilet injecting would people jump to all sorts on conclusions?? and of course the clenliness of the toilet is key i guess , sometimes toilets are so dirty i would not even use it to wee in never mind inject



I haven't come across anyone, except Daniela, who has been berated for injecting in public place ie restaurant.    I have however had a friend who was told off for testing her baby boy's finger in..............a hospital !  She let rip !

Daniela, again her situation involved a nurse.    These seems to be a common element here.   In a hospital and then a nurse.   (not having a go at all nurses here by the way)

I think injections these days are somewhat different to using the syringes of old.   I would think that the majority use pens.    The needles are small, they are not as fussy and can be done discreetly if that is your aim, at a table.   If an adult was to get out a syringe in a toilets then I may question it, depending on the circumstances and what I saw of course, so yes jumping to conclusions.

I used to have to mix insulin and saline in a syringe for Jessica.   I always had to do that at home, the mixing was big mathematical sums and I'm rubbish at maths so couldn't do that out.  

I agree with your number one, that must happen.

However, I have never had a problem with injecting Jessica in public, just let someone dare tell me otherwise.    I do, however, welcome questions from people.   I will talk about diabetes till the cows come home and I get in all the awareness stuff etc etc


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 16, 2009)

katie said:


> Adrienne, i'm more embarrassed about applying make-up in public than injecting.  Seriously, I never apply make-up when i'm out, but I always do my injection




The difference there though is that make up is just an added extra.   The insulin is part of you.


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2009)

so if a child was in the cinema lets say for example  and needed to inject what would happen then ?


----------



## katie (Nov 16, 2009)

steff09 said:


> so if a child was in the cinema lets say for example  and needed to inject what would happen then ?



Sorry steff, don't understand your point? they would just inject...


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2009)

katie said:


> Sorry steff, don't understand your point? they would just inject...



no no , wasnt a point was question, would the darkness of cinema not hamper injection no?


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 16, 2009)

steff09 said:


> no no , wasnt a point was question, would the darkness of cinema not hamper injection no?



Yes of course but you would avoid that scenario.    With a pump its easy, you turn the back light on.

If Jessica was on injections and wanted popcorn and had to have an injection to cover it, I would do it in the light in the foyer.  Most cinemas have a seating area of some sort or before the lights when down.  She would start eating straight away.

When you have injections, you learn to adapt to suit the scenario you are in or going into so you wouldn't be caught short like in a dark cinema.   Everything has to be thought through beforehand.

I tell you going out for the day or away for the weekend, even just to my mums, is a military operation.    You take the medical suitcase/box and I often forget stuff for me as I have my head in medical gear !


----------



## katie (Nov 16, 2009)

steff09 said:


> no no , wasnt a point was question, would the darkness of cinema not hamper injection no?



oh right, I see, sorry lol.  Personally I can do my injections in the dark, on a rollercoaster etc (Ok, I havent tried on a rollercoaster, only a car).  In sweet this month there was a piece about useful things to have and a woman said she has a light that she takes to the cinema so she can test, it was a reading light.

I guess a parent would take their child outside into the hallway.


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2009)

right thank you gals i was just curious , i guess its planning


----------



## katie (Nov 16, 2009)

I did inject in the dark last time I went to the cinema actually, because I had a big bag of sweets and forgot to do it before I went in


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 16, 2009)

Thats it Steff planning, something I never used to do but you gotta roll with it


----------



## SacredHeart (Nov 16, 2009)

I've injected Lantus in the cinema before. There's plenty backlight from the screen most of the time


----------



## shiv (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah i inject in the dark if i need to. just have to be very aware of where my fingers are so i don't stab myself in the finger instead :d

my Freestyle Lite has a background light, and an LED that shines down from the slot for the testing strip, so testing in the dark is no problem at all. (press the light button to get backlight on as soon as i insert the strip; prick finger; press light button again to get LED so i can see where the blood is on my finger; apply blood and light automatically goes back to the backlight)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 17, 2009)

I can inject in the dark, but I'm not a fan of doing it. I think on injections you need to learn to adapt to the situation at hand. I've sat in the middle of camden market in london and injected before - we'll ignore the druggie who came up and asked if i had any drugs!! Down a muddy ditch, ive injected myself too. Not brilliantly hygenic but needs must on some occasions. Plus, for someone who injects mud through tea so much, I think injecting in a ditch is fiiiiiiiiiine


----------



## Steff (Nov 17, 2009)

shiv said:


> yeah i inject in the dark if i need to. just have to be very aware of where my fingers are so i don't stab myself in the finger instead :d
> 
> my Freestyle Lite has a background light, and an LED that shines down from the slot for the testing strip, so testing in the dark is no problem at all. (press the light button to get backlight on as soon as i insert the strip; prick finger; press light button again to get LED so i can see where the blood is on my finger; apply blood and light automatically goes back to the backlight)



ohh my goodness i have the same meter and mine dont hav light


----------



## Caroline (Nov 17, 2009)

Some places have a first aid room where it may be possible to inject. Where I work anyone wishing to use the first aid room has to be accompanied by a member of the security staff or a first aider. When you are out it is always worth asking if the place you are visiting has a room you can use. You may have to explain, but it is worth asking. I'd hate having to use the toilet and the toilets where i work are very clean.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 17, 2009)

If darkness is a problem, how do people with no sight inject insulin?!? They just do it - that's why pen devices have click sounds so you can count the number of units as you dial up. I've counted by hearing on many occasions in darkish tents, for example. Admittedly, it takes a bit more care so you don't inject your own finger instead of your tummy or wherever you were aiming for. However, when injecting someone else, it's more tricky - you don't want to risk a needlestick injury with a needle that's been in anyone else, even your own child or partner, although that's less likely to be needed.
I'd like to join Salmonpuff's "injecting in ditches is fine" club!


----------



## Minster (Nov 17, 2009)

i would never ever inject in the loo at all. i would have to say that i have never been asked to either and even if i was asked i would refuse due to the fact it is still a germ ridden place no matter how clean it looks.


----------



## shiv (Nov 17, 2009)

steff09 said:


> ohh my goodness i have the same meter and mine dont hav light



are you sure??? the Freestyle Lite has 3 buttons; the bottom one is the one for the light...?


----------



## Steff (Nov 17, 2009)

shiv said:


> are you sure??? the Freestyle Lite has 3 buttons; the bottom one is the one for the light...?



ohh right i have two buttoms c and m


----------



## shiv (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.abbottdiabetescare.co.uk/_resources/media/images/inspired_technology/freestyle_lite.png


^it should look like that! do you have the freedom lite?:

http://www.ammeddirect.com/images/products/freestyle_freedom_meter_med.jpg

they're slightly different machines!


----------



## Steff (Nov 17, 2009)

ive sussed it i have the freestyle freedom lite


----------



## shiv (Nov 17, 2009)

lol you got there before me


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 17, 2009)

steff09 said:


> ive sussed it i have the freestyle freedom lite



Same as me.


----------



## Steff (Nov 17, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Same as me.



yeah your like me aint you alison,its never let me down once very sturdy little number


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 17, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yeah your like me aint you alison,its never let me down once very sturdy little number



It suits me and seems reliable.


----------



## MCH (Nov 17, 2009)

shiv said:


> yeah i inject in the dark if i need to. just have to be very aware of where my fingers are so i don't stab myself in the finger instead :d
> 
> my Freestyle Lite has a background light, and an LED that shines down from the slot for the testing strip, so testing in the dark is no problem at all. (press the light button to get backlight on as soon as i insert the strip; prick finger; press light button again to get LED so i can see where the blood is on my finger; apply blood and light automatically goes back to the backlight)




Sounds useful. I always find injecting in the dark easier than trying to get a drop of blood on the end of my strip.  (Mind you, I have recently discovered that the light from my mobile phone disturbs my husband less at night then the torch I used to use - and I can have a quick game of Sudoku at the same time if I want - it's an ill wind and all that.  )


----------



## Steff (Nov 17, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> It suits me and seems reliable.



have you ever had to re-test on it yet?
one time it showed a HI reading for me i doubted it re tested and i was 10.4


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 17, 2009)

steff09 said:


> have you ever had to re-test on it yet?
> one time it showed a HI reading for me i doubted it re tested and i was 10.4



Just once, when I was hypo and didn't believe it. The machine was right. You do get the odd dud strip, but apart from that I've had no problems.


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 17, 2009)

I wouldn't inject in toilets because I can easily do it in the tum or arm at the table and if someone's got a problem with it then that's their problem not mine. Thankfully no one has ever said anything yet but have seen quite a few just stare the whole time you do it which is just rude really. I injected in the cinema just a couple of days ago and it was fine just a little difficult in the dark lol x


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 17, 2009)

I posted this in June. It's about what happened at *W* one day.

My comment about injecting in public was (and still is)...  _It's not as if diabetics have to expose their genitals to inject is it?
_ 
You can read it again at *http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showpost.php?p=34899&postcount=75*


----------



## falcon123 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am still trying to resolve the issue of having been requested to do my blood tests in the loo rather than at my desk because of H&S reasons!


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 17, 2009)

I have done my insulin in the toilet, generally I just inject wherever I am if I need to but there are some situations where I feel a little uncomfortable in people knowing I have diabetes, so will inject in the toilet.


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 17, 2009)

hi every body  iwill never inject Graham in a toilet  and because of what happened a few weeks age  i dare anybody to challenge me when i inject graham!!!!  in any place!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 18, 2009)

I just inject wherever I happen to be, at tables in restaurants - wherever.  I used to skuttle off to the loo's to inject but just can't be bothered any more.  Certainly won't do that after reading all the posts here - Yuck!  No one has ever said anything to me and woe betide them if they did!!


----------



## runner (Nov 18, 2009)

falcon123 said:


> I am still trying to resolve the issue of having been requested to do my blood tests in the loo rather than at my desk because of H&S reasons!



What!!  You're not posing a risk to anyone else, but you may pose a risk a risk to yourself if you inject in a loo!  Perhaps you could challenge on the grounds of discrimination!


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 19, 2009)

falcon123 said:


> I am still trying to resolve the issue of having been requested to do my blood tests in the loo rather than at my desk because of H&S reasons!



That's utter bol**ks. Excuse the language Moderators. 

I agree with runner.

I was told to test in the loo and the person was told to a word rhyming with duck and the opposite of on. No way Falcon.

If you are in a trade union get your rep to get advise from their legal department. If you're not in a trade union then join one! The Disability Discrimination Act is a valuable weapon and your employer must make reasonable adjustments. Testing at your desk is one of them. One of the girls in the office has a sharps box at her desk.


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 21, 2010)

An old topic but one very close to my heart!! 

O has injected pretty much everywhere EXCEPT a toilet! As soon as he was diagnosed it was taken as read that he will inject wherever he feels comfortable. 
We have done it in the cinema (usually before the film comes on and the lights are still on as he cant wait to start eating his popcorn)  in the car while I was doing 70mph on the M25, in all manner of restaurant and eating places sitting at the table, in a tent when we went camping, on the beach
( bit dodgy cos of the sand but we did it), in his classroom or diner at school etc. Hoping to add 'on a plane' this year due to our first foreign holiday since diagnosis. 
Anyway, you get the picture. I would never expect him to go to a toilet to inject, not only because of the hygiene issue, but why should he? Its nothing to be ashamed of and I challenge anyone to dare say anything to me about it. I want him to grow up feeling the same way. 
He does it very discreetly in his tummy cos he doesn't want to draw attention to himself, but he isn't ashamed.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 21, 2010)

I inject where ever I am when I need insulin,  never in a bog though lol 
Saying that I inject mosly in my abdomen/love handles as apposed to my legs etc... I guess they wouldnt thank me for whipping down my jeans in the middle of mcdonalds haha


----------



## Cate (Mar 21, 2010)

I used to inject in the loo occasionally - when I first started MDI in the 6th form (most people at school didn't know I was diabetic and I didn't want to tell them).  But I never would now, and haven't for years.  Once on MDI I nearly always injected into my stomach so it's fairly easy to be discrete.  I'd do it at my desk at work, in pubs, restaurants, shops, outside, on boats, trains, planes, in cars (not while driving ), in a canoe once, at the glastonbury festival, other concerts etc etc etc.

Someone once accused me of being a drug addict and threatened to call the police when they saw me injecting.  And reckoned diabetes was "just an excuse".

Funnily enough I think the pump I have now is if anything less discrete than my original Novopen used to be (the one where you counted clicks rather than dialled up a dose).  But that's only because I don't like using the remote control I have, as it doesn't tell you the dose you've entered and I like to double check these things.


----------



## Andy (Mar 22, 2010)

I am Type 2 on Insulin and will never inject in a public toilet. I inject at the table if out for a meal and give a health warning beforehand to anyone who doesn't like needles  It is then their choice to look away.

If I was taking tablets I wouldn't go to the toilet to take them!!


----------



## falcon123 (Mar 22, 2010)

runner said:


> > I am still trying to resolve the issue of having been requested to do my blood tests in the loo rather than at my desk because of H&S reasons!
> 
> 
> What!!  You're not posing a risk to anyone else, but you may pose a risk a risk to yourself if you inject in a loo!  Perhaps you could challenge on the grounds of discrimination!



Sadly still an issue! I am hoping there may be some resolution when we move offices soon. The irritating thing is that whilst everybody agrees it is wrong getting someone to actually support you (like DSN, DUK, etc.) is near impossible!!!!!!!


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 22, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> Sadly still an issue! I am hoping there may be some resolution when we move offices soon. The irritating thing is that whilst everybody agrees it is wrong getting someone to actually support you (like DSN, DUK, etc.) is near impossible!!!!!!!



Employers have certain responsibilties to their employees under the DDA. 

So its fine if they dont want you to inject at your desk, but they have a responsibilty to make reasonable adjustments to provide you with somewhere else to do it. That doesn't include what is fundamentally a public toilet.
Do you have a staffroom or a welfare room?

Do you have a union where you work? They will be able to advise further.


----------



## sasha1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi All ...

Sorry to come into this thread really late ....

Nathan injects where ever he needs to in any place and in any situation ... Never ever will it be the loo .... Nathan and I were asked once to use the toilet in a family orientated fast food restaurant ..... Needless to say the assistant got a right mouthful .. and I asked to speak to the manager immediately .... They have never made the mistake of that to us again .... Nor while I have air in my lungs will Nathan be asked etc to inject in loo's regardless of his age .... sorry peeps ... but I feel really strongly on this ... 

Oh god I cant think of anywhere more unhygienic or unpleasant.

Injections can be done discreetly etc ... and really does anyone notice or care .. even if they did .. they would be politely told it is no concern of theirs and jog on ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## runner (Mar 22, 2010)

sasha1 said:


> Hi All ...
> 
> 
> Injections can be done discreetly etc ... and really does anyone notice or care ..
> ...



thinking about this, I have only ever noticed 1 person injecting in my whole lifetime - and that was in a loo! The woman had a syringe (shows you how long ago that was) and felt the need to explain that she was diabetic and injecting insulin, not anything else!  I hope times have changed....


----------



## Lauren (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi...

I used to inject in the loo all the time and nothing bad ever happened to me! Then someone pointed out how unhygienic it is... so I stopped! The only time I ever do that now is if I am in Wetherspoons in Aber because the layout of the tables makes me uncomfortable (all the tables are close together and I am scared that someone walking behind me will knock me). But I haven't been there for months either. I did my injection in a loo on an aeroplane last month too because I didn't want anyone to knock me if I did it in my seat!

I did my injection in the dark in a cinema once but I couldn't see to get the plactic cap back on the needle so I just put the pen lid over it and unscrewed it and disposed of it properly when I got home. Never again!

Also I quite often do my injection through my tights.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 22, 2010)

Also I work in a pharmacy and you'd be suprised to know how many people don't change their needles on their pens...

Mostly men too!


----------



## sasha1 (Mar 22, 2010)

runner said:


> thinking about this, I have only ever noticed 1 person injecting in my whole lifetime - and that was in a loo! The woman had a syringe (shows you how long ago that was) and felt the need to explain that she was diabetic and injecting insulin, not anything else!  I hope times have changed....



Oh the poor woman .... funny you say this though .. my late great grandmother was diagnosed diabetic .. just as the creation of insulin was made ... talking to my great aunt .... she recalls everything was kept in a silver tin ... and very hush hush .. this was about the mid to late 1920's .. unfortunately much was still to be learned about diabetes .. and she passed away aged 48 due to associated complications ...

I think personally times have changed ... but due to ignorance in some people . a certain stigma may still exist ... I would like to meet said people and invite them round for the day to see what Nathan has to do to save his life.

Heidi
xx


----------



## runner (Mar 22, 2010)

Heidi, that's fascinating about your grandmother and a shame she died so young.  I've just been looking at the recommended books on the information thread - Northe mentions one about a young girl diagnosed before the discovery of insulin and the impact the discovery had on her life. thought you might be interested.


----------



## sasha1 (Mar 22, 2010)

runner said:


> Heidi, that's fascinating about your grandmother and a shame she died so young.  I've just been looking at the recommended books on the information thread - Northe mentions one about a young girl diagnosed before the discovery of insulin and the impact the discovery had on her life. thought you might be interested.



That sounds really interesting, I will look on the book section and find out the name and have a read .... We take so much for granted .. and to a degree presume insulin has always been around .. before the discovery if I recall correctly diabetics were put on a starvation diet and given the prospects of about 2 years in the best case scenario

Heidi
xx


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 22, 2010)

sasha1 said:


> That sounds really interesting, I will look on the book section and find out the name and have a read .... We take so much for granted .. and to a degree presume insulin has always been around .. before the discovery if I recall correctly diabetics were put on a starvation diet and given the prospects of about 2 years in the best case scenario
> 
> Heidi
> xx



So I say lets all bear this in mind and remember in fact how lucky our children and anyone with diabetes nowadays actually are to be able to live happy and normal lives, even when sometimes it doesn't feel like it.


----------



## sasha1 (Mar 22, 2010)

ZoZo said:


> So I say lets all bear this in mind and remember in fact how lucky our children and anyone with diabetes nowadays actually are to be able to live happy and normal lives, even when sometimes it doesn't feel like it.



Hi ZoZo ...

Absolutely .... I'll drink to that ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## RachelT (Mar 22, 2010)

*Part two of my research at work today.*

Firstly, i don't think anybody should have to inject in the toilet or anywhere else if they don't feel comfortable with it. Like people have already said, it's not like you have to take your clothes off or that it's any different to swallowing tablets or taking an inhaler dose. I'm a pill popping type 2 so i've got no personal experience of injecting (well, just the once but that was on a hospital ward), but my type 1 friend at work showed me how she injects and to be honest, you don;t have to be minding your own business much not to notice. On the other hand, if half the department are in the tearoom or i'm feeling especially pessimistic about the results (or just in a grump), i can be self concious about using my finger test in front of everyone. There's only so much of "oooooo, what's that? Do you have to use that everyday? I've never seen one of those before..." i can take at once....
Back to the orginal subject, i was wondering weather it was actually that much more of a risk to inject insulin in a toilet rather than in another public area. Short of taking my biotest machine and particle counter and testing the toilet at work, i'm not gonna know (maybe when the next batch of plates come in...). Talking to my nice boss at work we decided it probably wouldn't actually make that much difference. Asssuming that you're using a pen rather than drawing up into a syringe, you take the pen out of a bag and take off the lid. The bag and the lid will have kept the needle (even if you're not using a new one) reasonably clean. If you are using a new needle, you take ot out of a sterile wrapper. The needle is the only part that you need to worry about getting "dirty" and it's tiny and is only going to be exposed to the atmosphere for a fairly short ammount of time. The "dirtyness" of the enviroment is probably a smaller factor than the length of time exposed to it. Also bear in mind that toilets may get cleaned more often than cinema foyers. If you want to lessen the risks, either get hold of some alcohol wipes (or some good vodka and a hip flask) or some of that alcohol hand gel that they sell, and clean the needle before and after use. If you do need to put down any needles on a solid object, then place them on your bag or whatever you use to keep your supplies in and keep that clean. I'd be interesting to see the comparison in microbial growth between your average toilet and anything else, but i can't see that even my lovely QA bosses would see that as a good use of my time or hospital resourses.

It's down to person choice, i reakon.

Rachel


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 23, 2010)

I commented on this thread first time round, but I would like to know more.
I inject my basal into me buttocks, how do I do that by not going to the toilet, I accept it ain't the cleanest room in the place, but bearing my checks for all to see I don't think is an option?!? Am I the only one who does the rear Basal thing?


----------



## runner (Mar 23, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> I commented on this thread first time round, but I would like to know more.
> I inject my basal into me buttocks, how do I do that by not going to the toilet, I accept it ain't the cleanest room in the place, but bearing my checks for all to see I don't think is an option?!? Am I the only one who does the rear Basal thing?



Yes Rossi, it would be a bit cheeky, but I'm kind of getting behind what you're saying!!

I inject basal in very top of thigh, lantus in area around belly button or the 'plump' side area of the buttocks, altho' I have injected in thigh when out and about, through clothes.


----------



## scotty (Mar 23, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> I commented on this thread first time round, but I would like to know more.
> I inject my basal into me buttocks, how do I do that by not going to the toilet, I accept it ain't the cleanest room in the place, but bearing my checks for all to see I don't think is an option?!? Am I the only one who does the rear Basal thing?



I also inject my levemir, in my buttocks as elsewere gets a tad sore


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 23, 2010)

I often do my basal in my buttocks but I'm usually at home when i do it so not a problem. If I am out then I will do it somewhere else. I have injected in the toilet before and would again.


----------



## Monica (Mar 23, 2010)

My daughter has been diabetic for 3 years now. She has always injected in the toilets when we're out, even though I'm not keen on the idea. Unfortunately, she wears jeans, trousers most of the time and still injects in her legs. So she can hardly take her trousers down in public. When she doesn't wear trousers I try to persuade her to do it at the table to no avail. She witnessed a lady on holiday once injecting in her leg and alerted me to it. I just said well if that lady can do it why don't you try? But I guess until she injects herself in the tummy she will continue going to the toilets. And if possible she will use the disabled toilets, as it is an independent room where no-one else will flush the toilet and no water particles will be floating around in the air.


----------



## mattwardman (Mar 28, 2010)

falcon123
>I am still trying to resolve the issue of having been requested to do my blood tests in the loo rather than at my desk because of H&S reasons! 

Can I suggest a different approach to this.

The person making that statement is either ignorant or not a real H&S person; I'd say it comes under the category "bonkers conkers" myths.

Why not phone or email the Institute of Health and Safety, who are the professional association and occasionally come on the radio to kill myths. They hate their profession being undermined by non-qualified people making stupid statements and it appearing in the Daily Mail.

Their website is http://www.iosh.org.uk/.

Their "stop taking the myth" campaign is here:
http://www.iosh.co.uk/news_and_events/campaigns/stop_taking_the_myth-1.aspx

Their contacts are here:
http://www.iosh.co.uk/news_and_events/media_centre/contact_the_media_team.aspx

I'd suggest getting in touch, and saying that this is a serious problem for you but that you don't want to be identified (for obvious reasons), and ask them to look into it and issue a press release.

That way you get the issue publicised while staying safe from blowback yourself, and get an authoritative statement in the public domain.

If you want to chat first, the site has a forum where you could register a pseudonymous account to ask questions. I've asked them about stuff like this before and they were friendly.

Once all that is done you can point it out to the relevant people as an authority they can't argue against - or get Personnel to do that for you 

Rgds

Matt W


----------



## mattwardman (Mar 28, 2010)

My attitude to injecting in public has always been (since diagnosed a decade ago) that it is as necessary as breathing and I will no more go to the toilet to inject than I will go to the toilet to breathe; after all, I will be equally dead if I stop doing either.

In addition to the problem of injecting in toilets, the point that made me think about it initially was that I was keen not to become conditioned to treating diabetes as something to be kept hidden or to feel ashamed about, which seems to me to cause real problems for the person concerned when that happens. Equally, I'd see it as an essential part of the process of educating everybody else out there.

I always inject through clothes unless I have nothing on, with no diabetes problems that I know about. I would not inject through clothes thick enough to make the depth of the injection uncertain as that could make me miss the fat layer, or if the clothes or needle could be damaged (e.g. plastic mac, leather, perhaps tough and thick jeans) - but that is just common sense.

Over the years I've asked various medical diabetes specialists about it from Consultant level down, and perhaps only 2 out of 6 or 7 have wondered whether there was anything to worry about. I reckon I'm above 12k injections through clothes now.

I have lost several pairs of trousers due to unexpected bloodstains as happens to all of us, so now I inject in my abdoman and wear cheap teeshirts which I can throw away easily.

Rgds

Matt W


----------



## runner (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Matt, liked your idea about the health and safety stategy.  You can remove dried blood stains by soaking in cold water and treating with a stain remover (or diluted bleach, if it is a white garment).  Ace bleach, which you can use on coloured clothes,  used to work wonders, but don't know if it is still on the market - watch your skin though while using it - best to wear gloves.


----------

